
China has been vaccinating key workers with unapproved Covid-19 vaccines - Reedx
https://fortune.com/2020/08/24/china-covid-19-vaccine-vaccinating-key-workers-unapproved/
======
simonblack
"unapproved"?

Unapproved by whom? It's obviously been approved by China's National Health
Commission (NHC) as they were the ones to announce it.

